# D-Link AitPlusG+ DWL-G650+

## Nighthawk

Ich schaffe es einfach nicht die oben genannte PCMCIA Karte in betrieb zu nehmen. Wisst ihr Rat?

Habe PCMCIA SUPPORT AKTIVIERT.

KOmme nciht weiter.

----------

## MatzeOne

Mit "emerge madwifi-driver" kommst du so weit, dass du das Tutorial zum Einrichten eines WLANs befolgen kannst.

----------

## Nighthawk

danke

----------

## Anarcho

Sicher das es die Madwifi driver sind?

Meine habe ich nur mit dem ndiswrapper ans laufen bekommen.

Was sagt denn ein lspci zu der Karte, insbesondere welcher Chipsatz?

Ich habe den ACX-111 drauf. Dazu gibt es zwar mittlerweile auch richtige 

Treiber, aber ich glaube die sind noch nicht so weit.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass der DWL-G650 ohne Probleme unter Linux lauffähig ist, der DWL-G650+ aber einen komplett anderen Chipsatz hat, der unter Linux, wenn überhaupt, nur mit ndiswrapper funktioniert.

ChrisM

----------

## Anarcho

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass der DWL-G650 ohne Probleme unter Linux lauffähig ist, der DWL-G650+ aber einen komplett anderen Chipsatz hat, der unter Linux, wenn überhaupt, nur mit ndiswrapper funktioniert.
> 
> ChrisM

 

Das siehst du völlig korrekt. Allerdings soll mal die wohl mit den Treibern von hier ans laufen kriegen. Allerdings soweit ich weiss nicht mit allen funktionen und eventuell langsamer.

Daher würde ich zum ndiswrapper tendieren. Damit läuft die Karte hier auch wunderbar.

----------

## Nighthawk

Ja, habe ich auch gelesen. Es stehen in diversen Foren nichts als Probleme mit dieser KArte. HAbe natürlich gegoogled bevor ich gefragt habe. Chipsatz habe ich nicht herausgefunden.

es macht einen großen Unterschied um ein + im namen oder nicht.

Hmmm muss ich mal weiter probieren

----------

## distax

Ja das + macht einen grossen Unterschied. Ist ein anderer Chip. (Leider bedeutet bei vielen Herstellern gleiche Kennung nicht  gleicher Chip) Gib mal lspci ein. (emerge pciutils) 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> DWL-650 (PRISM2, minus few newer variants which D-Link messed up to have the ACX100 instead)
> 
> DWL-650+ (ACX100)
> ...

 

Ich hatte selber mal eine AirPlus DWL-650+ die hatte einen ACX100 Chip.

Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber wenn du eine AirPlusG+ DWL-650+ hast, kann es sein, dass du den ACX111 Chip hast. 

Die offizielle Seite ist schon seit 2004 nicht mehr aktualisiert worden. Die neusten Treiber findest du hier:

http://lisas.de/~andi/acx100/

http://lisas.de/~andi/acx100/acx100-0.2.0pre8_plus_fixes_57.tar.gz - 08.06.2005

HOWTO:

http://www.houseofcraig.net/acx100_howto.php

----------

## Nighthawk

danke

----------

## Freiburg

Mach als root mal ein 

```
lspci -v
```

 (wenn es das tool nicht gibt mußt du erst noch die pciutils installieren)

wenn was in der Form:

```
0000:00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

        Subsystem: D-Link System Inc: Unknown device 3a93

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 16

        Memory at fa800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

```

dann brauchst du den Madwifi ansonsten wird es eher der ACX100 sein

----------

## Nighthawk

Habe was gefunden und device ist aktiviert

Mache jetzt mal x11 drauf usw. damit ich yast habe

Ich finde es ist ein sehr gutes Tutorial

http://forum.dlink.de/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=21882

----------

## Nighthawk

Ok, wenn ich lspci -l mache

000:03:00.0 Network controller: Texa Instruments ACX 111 54.....

usw.

Also ACX111

Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe

Mit dem eben genannten tut blink nun schonmal die link leuchte auf der Karte muss wohl jetz nur noch konfigurieren.

----------

## distax

YAST ???

Das ist doch das SetupTool von SuSE, oder?

Glaube nicht, dass das unter Gentoo funktioniert.  :Smile: 

Wird in dem Tutorial ja nur fürs Netzwerk benutzt.

----------

## Nighthawk

ähem, ja. Das ist wohl so. Schande  :Very Happy: 

Benutze sonst immer suse.

na dann such ich mal nach nem wlan guide für die konfig

----------

## Nighthawk

OK

X11 geht

Wenn ich mpdprobe indiswrapper mache leuchtet die Karte uaf

Ich benutze einen Router Mit der essid Stephan

Channel 1

Verschlüsselung habe ich zum testen ausgemacht

Wie kann ich die karte nun konfigurieren. Wiess nicht wie. Normalerweise habe ich yast  :Very Happy: 

ROuter zeigt ein Gerät mit macadresse an

Aber kein name

und ich kann mit dem laptop nicht verbinden :-/

Bitte noch einmal um Hilfe

auch muss ich nach jedem reboot dhcpcd eth1 eingeben um netzwerk zu haben

udn eth0 meldet einen fehler. Wie kann ich das aendern?

----------

## distax

1. emerge wireless-tools

2. iwconfig

    Gucken welches Device deine Karte hat (zb ra0)

    Wenn da nur was wie "eth0: no wireless extension" usw. steht, funktioniert deine Karte (noch) nicht

    Verwiese in dem Fall auf das von mir oben genannte HOWTO

3. iwconfig Device essid Stephan 

4. iwconfig

    Gucken ob verbunden. Siehst du daran, dass die MAC Adresse vom AccessPoint zu sehen ist und an Link, Quality etc.

5. dhcpcd Device

6. ping www.*.de

So, wenn das alles soweit funktioniert -> In der Gentoo Doku gucken wie man ein Netzwerk einrichtet.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wireless_Configuration_and_Startup

----------

## Nighthawk

danke, habe ich schon, haette ich schreiben sollen

----------

